# Recovery Time from spay ??



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

When our female, Maddie was spayed, we were told 10-14 days with VERY limited activity (no running, jumping, climbing stairs), crate rest or on leash at all times. No long walks - just outside to potty, then back inside. It's a pain, but the dog will recover faster, with fewer complications if you stick to this. If the dog bothers her stitches, have her wear "the cone of shame" to avoid her causing a problem, due to licking/chewing them. We had our girl wear the cone if we weren't there to directly supervise her (at night/when we left her alone/showering/eating dinner, etc.).


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a 6 year old rescue poodle that I was fostering spayed a year or two ago. My vet did a fabulous job. He used internal dissolvable stitches so that she did not need to wear a cone. She came home with pain meds, and was slightly uncomfortable the first night, but showed no signs of discomfort after that. We had no problem with the wound or with her licking it even without a cone. The vet said that she should not run for one week. She seemed just fine after 4 or 5 days and went to her new home then. She was a relatively calm 6 year old, so you might need to have more restrictions on an active young dog.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Has any of you heard from the keyhole spaying? 

Apparently it is safer and the recovery is much shorter.... 

Keyhole Spay

Keyhole Spay vs. routine spay in dogs

I am thinking that when the time is right for Lucia to be spayed, I will probably seek out a place that does keyhole. Though I'm not sure how possible this is on toys... 

Anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

3 days before leashed walks, 10-14 before normal activities

Ember was spayed on Monday. At first I just took her outside to toilet. After 3 days she had a check up and was given the all clear to have short leashed walks, I'm making these short distance but really slow so she can sniff everything to tire her out that way. If Polly is good at staying calm around other dogs I'd think training classes would be ok after these 3 days if there's no running or jumping and maybe twisting such as roll over etc. If its things like sit, stay, down, leave it then that's ok but its more about whether she'd get too excited going there and try to run or jump around. I know Ember would be too excited going so would have to keep her off the classes for the 10-14 days, but you can probably judge for Polly. Ember has another check up 10 days after surgery which is when I'm hoping she'll be given the all clear to return to normal stuff but it maybe 14 days if she's healing slower. Until then I've been advised no running, jumping, getting on and off furniture alone, stairs or playing with other dogs.

I've actually been surprised at how content Ember has been to stay still the majority of the time. I thought she'd be going nuts to run around as she's usually extremely active but she's mostly been happy to just sleep on my lap. Mind you I'm only on day 5! I stocked up on bully sticks and other chews she likes and some new treat dispensing toys to keep her busy. The first 2 days she mostly just slept on my lap though.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help  Looks like at least 2 weeks with no dog park and at least one week of very quiet activities. 

I worked at a vet hospital for 6 years before and during college and luckily I know that spays are very routine and very quick surgeries. I'm really not worried. I just want to make sure she stays calm those first few days. Also, I've been through 2 C-sections myself so I'll be able to relate to what she's going through.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Newmum said:


> 3 days before leashed walks, 10-14 before normal activities
> 
> Ember was spayed on Monday. At first I just took her outside to toilet. After 3 days she had a check up and was given the all clear to have short leashed walks, I'm making these short distance but really slow so she can sniff everything to tire her out that way. If Polly is good at staying calm around other dogs I'd think training classes would be ok after these 3 days if there's no running or jumping and maybe twisting such as roll over etc. If its things like sit, stay, down, leave it then that's ok but its more about whether she'd get too excited going there and try to run or jump around. I know Ember would be too excited going so would have to keep her off the classes for the 10-14 days, but you can probably judge for Polly. Ember has another check up 10 days after surgery which is when I'm hoping she'll be given the all clear to return to normal stuff but it maybe 14 days if she's healing slower. Until then I've been advised no running, jumping, getting on and off furniture alone, stairs or playing with other dogs.
> 
> I've actually been surprised at how content Ember has been to stay still the majority of the time. I thought she'd be going nuts to run around as she's usually extremely active but she's mostly been happy to just sleep on my lap. Mind you I'm only on day 5! I stocked up on bully sticks and other chews she likes and some new treat dispensing toys to keep her busy. The first 2 days she mostly just slept on my lap though.


Thanks for all the tips! I just ordered 3 new treat toys from Amazon so I'm sure those will come in handy for those few days of very limited activity  I think I'll wait to get her spayed after this class is done and before our next one starts up to give her enough time between. She does get very excited about class. Polly is very wimpy about pain though so I think that may keep her from over doing it. 
I had a kitten once that was leaping and bounding the day after a spay and I called my vet and asked what to do. How in the world can you keep a kitten still? She said if she felt up to leaping, just let her and if there was a problem, bring her back in. Luckily Gracie never had a problem. I certainly didn't feel like leaping after my C-sections! LOL


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I still think it's funny that a dog recovers from a spay so much faster than a human from a hysterectomy. 

Humans are weenies. lol

My girls are usually up and at 'em and driving me nuts after 4-5 days. Of course, my girls may be a bit more active than most. lol (talking about my Kelpies).


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I still think it's funny that a dog recovers from a spay so much faster than a human from a hysterectomy.
> 
> Humans are weenies. lol
> 
> My girls are usually up and at 'em and driving me nuts after 4-5 days. Of course, my girls may be a bit more active than most. lol (talking about my Kelpies).


Isn't that the truth! I see what dogs suffer through without so much as a whimper and I'm ready to cry after a bad paper cut! LOL 

I'm glad your girls recovered so quickly. I'm hoping for the same thing with Miss Pollywog


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

BeckyM said:


> Thanks for all the tips! I just ordered 3 new treat toys from Amazon so I'm sure those will come in handy for those few days of very limited activity  I think I'll wait to get her spayed after this class is done and before our next one starts up to give her enough time between. She does get very excited about class. Polly is very wimpy about pain though so I think that may keep her from over doing it.
> I had a kitten once that was leaping and bounding the day after a spay and I called my vet and asked what to do. How in the world can you keep a kitten still? She said if she felt up to leaping, just let her and if there was a problem, bring her back in. Luckily Gracie never had a problem. I certainly didn't feel like leaping after my C-sections! LOL


I don't even remember our cat being done 9 years ago it must have been that easy, that or the vet didn't tell me to keep her quiet and I was totally naïve and just let her do whatever, I really cant remember! Ember had been crying when she was trying to poop and I took her back to the vet twice because I was worried the second time the vet said 'there's nothing wrong, she's just being a big baby' I felt insulted for Ember! lol. I thought to the vet, let someone rip out your insides and see if it hurts when you push! But sure enough yesterday I ignored her whines rather than telling her 'it's ok, it's ok' and today she's just going without the whining.

Its Saturday morning here and Ember was spayed Monday morning, this has been the first morning she's had some of her beans back and wanted to play, so we had a very gentle game of tug. I'm glad to see she's getting back to herself but it did make it easier that she's been mostly self regulating for the first half of her quiet time. I hope Polly will be as considerate to you!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Newmum, I'm glad Ember is feeling better. It's so scary to think they're hurting or something's wrong, isn't it?


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, its horrible when you can't do anything to help either. But I'd rather be the woman at the vet where the vet says 'oh you again, nothings wrong with your dog!' than something be wrong and me put off going to get it checked


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Newmum said:


> Yes, its horrible when you can't do anything to help either. But I'd rather be the woman at the vet where the vet says 'oh you again, nothings wrong with your dog!' than something be wrong and me put off going to get it checked


Exactly!


----------

